# FREE Haunt Listings !



## hauntedillinois (Feb 17, 2003)

SUBMIT YOUR ILLINOIS HALLOWEEN EVENT INFO FOR FREE!

NOW IS THE TIME to submit your Halloween event information!!! Why? Well, Haunted Illinois has enjoyed an enormous increase in traffic compared to previous years. For example: this August HauntedIllinois.com received 1,052,531 hits, which is more than 2.2 times the number of hits received in August 2003. Why is that important??? Well, that level of traffic will do nothing but skyrocket as it gets closer to October. Keep in mind that these hits represent potential customers. Don’t pass up this opportunity to promote your event with FREE online advertising! The sooner you list with HauntedIllinois.com, the sooner you can take advantage of our prominent web presence to increase your own online exposure!

You don't run a commercial haunted house? It doesn’t matter. All Halloween-related events are welcome to submit their info! In fact, Haunted Illinois' Halloween Event Directory is organized into the following categories:

Haunted House
Hayride
Haunted Hayride
Corn Maze
Haunted Corn Maze
Trail
Haunted Trail
Home Haunt 
Yard Display
Party
Festival
Pumpkins
Other

Please keep in mind that the staff of Haunted Illinois is very busy in October. Submitting your event information now will ensure that it is posted online in an expeditious manner. Avoid delay, submit your information today! 

To submit your event information (FREE of charge, of course), visit the following page. (This offer is open to Illinois events only) :

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/submitform2.php


===========================================================


ILLINOIS TRICK-OR-TREATING HOURS

Haunted Illinois' Trick-or-Treating Hours page has recently been reset and is open for submissions for the 2004 season. If you would like to submit your local community's Trick-or-Treating hours, or if you would just like to view the list of other community's Trick-or-Treating information, visit to the following URL (Illinois cities only, please):

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/trickortreathours.php


Happy Haunting,

Adam Drendel
Webmaster of http://www.hauntedillinois.com
"The Internet's Only Exclusive Directory of Illinois Haunted Attractions"

Help support Haunted Illinois by visiting our online store:
http://www.hauntedillinois.com/store.php


----------

